# [Closed] SupcBSD



## shacknetisp (Jan 20, 2012)

I am working on a project called "SupcBSD". I have recompiled the kernel and I'm making changes to it, along with UNIX programs. I would like to know if there is anything you think is missing in FreeBSD and I will try to implement it.
Shacknetisp.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 22, 2012)

*Update:*

I have now added some debugging to the BSD/LINUX kernel.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In response to a question on the Slax forums, here is the license:

SupcBSD+Binux Free License​
SupcBSD and Binux are free, open-source programs and/or kernels for the purpose of extending the existing BSD/Linux kernel.
There is no copyright and they may be freely redistributed.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 22, 2012)

WTF, you can't simply drop BSD license, that's illegal.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, I guess I'll have to keep the BSD license.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyhow, this will use the FreeBSD 7.2 Kernel, Linux 2.0.9 Kernel, and XNU 1228 and 1693, So a different license wouldn't work.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

shacknetisp said:
			
		

> Anyhow, the will use the FreeBSD 7.2 Kernel, Linux 2.0.9 Kernel, and XNU 1228 and 1693, So a different license wouldn't work.


 "THE" is actually a "this"! OOPS!!!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

shacknetisp said:
			
		

> So a different license wouldn't work.


And you can't simply change the license on the BSD or Linux code.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

...

```
[quote]Copyright (c) <YEAR>, <OWNER>
All rights reserved.

Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: 

1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this
   list of conditions and the following disclaimer. 
2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,
   this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation
   and/or other materials provided with the distribution. 

THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND
ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED
WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE
DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR
ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES
(INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES;
LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND
ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT
(INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS
SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

So I'll need MANY licenses!


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I'll leave the licensing until it's ready for marketing!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you will need legal advice. This stuff can seriously bite you if you get it wrong, esp. the GPL side of it.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there a website for this project?

Googling shows only your questions in this and some other forums.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

No I do not have a website, but I have a long thread at a Linux forum about it:http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=77330
My goals are there as well.

UPDATE:
Kernel now tells me whatever goes on, and more debugging support has been added.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 23, 2012)

sourceforge.net/p/supcbsd/wiki/Home/

That's my site.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 23, 2012)

shacknetisp said:
			
		

> No I do not have a website, but I have a long thread at a Linux forum about it:http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=77330
> My goals are there as well.



I am sorry maybe I am a bit retarded here but I don't really understand what are you trying to do.

Are you calling this SupcBSD or eSlax? Let me suggest ex-lax as an alternative. 



			
				shacknetisp said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> Kernel now tells me whatever goes on, and more debugging support has been added.



????


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like OP is trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 23, 2012)

An antique tricycle wheel at that.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 24, 2012)

... and potentially being square ...


scnr.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 24, 2012)

This is called SupcBSD and I will not post here anymore. I have a forum at http://sourceforge.net/p/supcbsd/discussion/general/thread/58654a42/.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 24, 2012)

Some cross forum quote (color is my doing):


> I am now working on a BSD kernel with linux kernel code put into it. Since my base is a BSD system, I'll now post on the FreeBSD forums:http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29083
> ...
> Goodbye, Binux Manager


What should I say?
Partly I am sorry for an enthusiast being so of the rocker that he needs an atlas to find his way back. But this has 'Lawsuit' written all over it, and there was due warning.
Some OP please close this? it will lead nowhere I fear :\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2012)

If OP "will not post here anymore" there's no reason to continue this topic. Closed.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 25, 2012)

Either I'm upgraded to moderator/admin (which AFAIK I'm not) or this isn't closed actually. lol


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

It actually was closed. Apparently it's not anymore :\


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 25, 2012)

Something's up :-O


----------



## gkontos (Jan 25, 2012)

TwilightBSD :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2012)

Just checking who would have the audacity to even try.

Noted.


----------



## shacknetisp (Jan 27, 2012)

*SupcBSD*

I've just dropped the other kernels and will only do BSD code.
:OOO

[ Merged in, though I see no reason to re-open  -- Mod. ]


----------

